# FOUND; Plymouth, Devon, UK. Tame Fancy Pigeon.



## Nana's rescue (Jul 17, 2021)

We have a been found by a Tame Fancy Pigeon, he has been hanging around all day, sat on our fountain and waited for me to pick him up, no struggling, fear or distress so used to being handled. very different from our wild/feral birds, no ring or tag. Currently tucking into food and water in our shed! Looking for the owner.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Does he have a band? Thank you for helping him. Lovely bird.


----------



## Nana's rescue (Jul 17, 2021)

cwebster said:


> Does he have a band? Thank you for helping him. Lovely bird.


no band, ring or tab, in truth he found me, he/she has been around all day and just waited for me to pick him up, I don't know anything about pigeons, I have a feeling I will be learning soon.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Nana's rescue said:


> no band, ring or tab, in truth he found me, he/she has been around all day and just waited for me to pick him up, I don't know anything about pigeons, I have a feeling I will be learning soon.


If I would be you, I would keep him or find him a new owner. Most owners even don't want them back. 
Did you feed him? He needs seeds and grains an water.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

It's Very beautiful 😍


----------

